
A nice podcast with the author of "Founders at Work" (Jessica Livingstone) - python_kiss
http://mfile.akamai.com/17650/wma/amazoncomh3.download.akamai.com/17650/wm.amazon.usa/books/JessicaLivingstoneInterview.asx
======
danielha
Great submission, thanks. Just finished my fourth interview in this book
tonight.

~~~
python_kiss
I will hopefully get "Founders at Work" by March 14th. It is actually a
birthday gift from my sister :p (along with 3 other books). I can't wait to
get my hands on it `:D

~~~
danielha
I clicked 'reply' to recommend you an interview to start with, since I began
reading out of order.

But no need -- start from the beginning and work your way in. They're all
gems. There's a nice introduction from pg himself too.

~~~
python_kiss
That's awesome Daniel! I am currently busy reading "Small is the new big",
"The Wisdom of Crowds" and "Unleashing the ideavirus" but I will drop all
these as soon as this book arrives. I hope the content is thought provoking.

